# Indiana Jones 5: Storyentwicklung scheinbar ohne George Lucas!



## AaronTanzmann (25. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Storyentwicklung scheinbar ohne George Lucas!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Indiana Jones 5: Storyentwicklung scheinbar ohne George Lucas!


----------



## Davki90 (25. Oktober 2016)

Teil 4 war schon nicht mehr gut und jetzt soll noch einen fünften geben? Gute Nacht!


----------



## Dosentier (25. Oktober 2016)

Nun ja, Lucas hat ja auch mit SW Episode 1-3 gezeigt, das seine Goldene Zeit vorbei ist.

Sicherlich hatte er mit Star Wars und Indiana Jones große Filme bzw. Marken kreiert, aber dennoch schien wohl das auch schon das Ende seiner Geistigen Genialität gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Oktober 2016)

Davki90 schrieb:


> Teil 4 war schon nicht mehr gut und jetzt soll noch einen fünften geben? Gute Nacht!


... wobei der 4. Teil aber von Lucas mitverfasst wurde.

D.h. wenn er fehlt, muss das nicht unbedingt schlecht sein.


----------



## linktheminstrel (25. Oktober 2016)

schlimmer als teil4 kann's ja nicht mehr werden...


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2016)

Verdammt... ich sagte doch
KEINE SPOILER!!!

ok 

Mir gefällt die Aussage:
 "Ich mag unsere Idee wirklich. Sie ist sauber und simpel und macht eine Menge Sinn"

Die Frage ist halt auch, wie oft können die Nazis noch als Gegenspieler herhalten?
Ist der Film überhaupt mit Ford geplant?


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2016)

von mir aus kann der Lucas mitmachen solange die den Milchbubie draußen lassen :x


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wobei der 4. Teil aber von Lucas mitverfasst wurde.
> 
> D.h. wenn er fehlt, muss das nicht unbedingt schlecht sein.



Exakt mein Gedanke.


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> von mir aus kann der Lucas mitmachen solange die den Milchbubie draußen lassen :x



Der ist inzwischen ja auch schon 30 Lenze alt.

Ja, mich nervte der Char von LeBeuf auch.
Aber irgendwie muss doch da ein Wechsel stat finden.
Und der kann auch gut in den Film reinspielen.
Was soll Ford noch gross rum hechten. Das ist genau so unrealistisch.


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2016)

ein Wechsel ist ja schön und gut, aber kann dass nicht bitte auch ein guter Schauspieler machen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2016)

Es ist ziemlich egal ob Lucas dabei ist oder nicht, ein 77-jähriger Indy ist schon für sich eine saublöde Idee.

Akte Indy einfach schließen und gut ist. Man muss doch nach Debakel-Film Nr. 4 nicht noch einen drauf setzen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2016)

Ford kann maximal einen auf  "alten Vater" machen wie damals Sean Connery. Aber am besten wäre Deckel zu.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2016)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> schlimmer als teil4 kann's ja nicht mehr werden...


Schlimmer geht immer. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## HanFred (25. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ford kann maximal einen auf  "alten Vater" machen wie damals Sean Connery. Aber am besten wäre Deckel zu.


Das sehe ich auch so. Die Qualität der alten Filme wird ohnehin nie mehr erreicht werden, also sollte man es besser sein lassen. Aber wir leben leider in Zeiten der Ideenlosigkeit, was sich in (grösstenteils überflüssigen) Remakes, Sequels und Prequels niederschlägt.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ford kann maximal einen auf  "alten Vater" machen wie damals Sean Connery. Aber am besten wäre Deckel zu.



als Solo war er ja auch noch ganz fit und fix unterwegs (Stichwort: Rathare)


----------



## emani (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich fand Indiana Jones 4 nicht schlecht. Jeder wird älter. Und lieber ein Harrison Ford als Jemand anders. Damals hätte es der schauspieler von Magnum eigentlich spielen sollen. Aber auch er wäre älter geworden. Und wer weiss ob die Serie so erfolgreich gewesen wäre.

Gruss an alle Indiana Jones Fans....


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2016)

Das Problem bei Teil 4 waren die Aliens die waren schlimmer als Jar Jar Binks in Episode 1


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Teil 4 waren die Aliens die waren schlimmer als Jar Jar Binks in Episode 1


Uhhh... Darüber lässt sich streiten. Die Außerirdischen hatten nur einen kurzen Auftritt ganz am Ende, das Jar Jar-Vieh dagegen hatte (zu)viel Screen-Time. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Svatlas (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich fand den Alien Anteil auch nicht sonderlich schlimm. Er war zwar nicht passend, aber zum Glück wurde er sehr klein gehalten. 90% vom Film, wurde ich gut unterhalten. Es war aber auch nicht der beste Teil, das muss man auch dazu sagen. Ich bin echt gespannt, wie der alte Knochen "Indi" sich schlagen wird  Ich freu mich auf den Film!


----------



## MichaelG (26. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Uhhh... Darüber lässt sich streiten. Die Außerirdischen hatten nur einen kurzen Auftritt ganz am Ende, das Jar Jar-Vieh dagegen hatte (zu)viel Screen-Time.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Jarjar Binks ist von der Nervigkeit nicht zu toppen.


----------



## Pherim (26. Oktober 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Nun ja, Lucas hat ja auch mit SW Episode 1-3 gezeigt, das seine Goldene Zeit vorbei ist.
> 
> Sicherlich hatte er mit Star Wars und Indiana Jones große Filme bzw. Marken kreiert, aber dennoch schien wohl das auch schon das Ende seiner Geistigen Genialität gewesen zu sein.



Lucas war nie ein  besonders guter Autor oder Regisseur, seine Stärken lagen im Marketing und im Erfinden und (zumindest bis zu einem gewissen Punkt) Einsetzen neuer Filmtechnologien. Der erste Star Wars war damals ein unglaublicher Glücksfall, aber bei Episode 5 und 6 andere Leute mit der Regie und den Drehbüchern zu betrauen war eine mehr als gute Idee. Zu den Filmen wie auch zu Indiana Jones hat er zwar auch die Story beigetragen, und mag schon sein, dass er da früher bessere Ideen hatte. Aber man sehe sich mal seine Filmografie an: Er hat bis heute bei genau sechs Spielfilmen Regie geführt, wovon drei die Star Wars Prequels sind. Bei ähnlich wenigen hat er tatsächlich das Drehbuch (mit-)verfasst.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Teil 4 waren die Aliens die waren schlimmer als Jar Jar Binks in Episode 1



die probleme waren vielfältig: der mangel an nazis (jeder film ist besser mit nazis!), laiendarsteller shia labeouf und natürlich auch das völlig hanebüchene ende.


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Lucas war nie ein  besonders guter Autor oder Regisseur,



also die Aussage ist aber auch Schwachsinn, dafür müsste man aber sich auch mal die anderen Filme aus der Vita anschauen und nicht nur mal auf Wikipedia nachschauen oder mal wissen was ein Ausführender Produzent ist
Jetzt zu sagen das Lucas einziges Talent gewesen sei da das Merchandise entdeckt zu haben ist aber auch zu wenig


----------



## Martina (26. Oktober 2016)

Davki90 schrieb:


> Teil 4 war schon nicht mehr gut und jetzt soll noch einen fünften geben? Gute Nacht!



Nicht mehr gut ?
Das ist aber sehr nett umschrieben. Der war grottig


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der mangel an nazis (jeder film ist besser mit nazis!),



Ohgott ich stell mir gerade vor wie Bonkic Dirty Dancing, Ghost - Nachricht von Sam, Titanic, Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button und co mit Nazis neu verfilmt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ohgott ich stell mir gerade vor wie Bonkic Dirty Dancing, Ghost - Nachricht von Sam, Titanic, Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button und co mit Nazis neu verfilmt


ROFL

Ich musste auch gerade über diesen "besser mit Nazis"-Spruch herzhaft lachen. [emoji23] 

"Temple of Doom" hat langst bravourös bewiesen dass ein Indy auch ohne diese funktionieren kann. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Temple of Doom" hat langst bravourös bewiesen dass ein Indy auch ohne diese funktionieren kann.



"bravourös"?
monsieur sauboy belieben zu scherzen, nehme ich an.
teil 2 belegt meine behauptung eher anstatt sie zu widerlegen.
das war der mit abstand schlechteste - bis teil 4 kam.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]
> "Temple of Doom" hat langst bravourös bewiesen dass ein Indy auch ohne diese funktionieren kann.


Nicht wirklich, jedenfalls nicht für mich.

Ich fand den zweiten (und natürlich den vierten!) am schlechtesten von den ursprünglichen Triologie. 

Am besten ist ganz klar der dritte Teil (Nazis!), dicht gefolgt vom ersten Teil!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> "bravourös"?
> monsieur sauboy belieben zu scherzen, nehme ich an.


Ganz im Gegenteil. Teil 2 ist voll gestopft mit Kult-Szenen, ein Höhepunkt jagt den Nächsten, die Lore-Szene ist legendär, und vor allem macht ihn das Okkult-Thema zum "abenteuerlichsten" und exotischsten aller Indys. Insbesondere die perfekte Balance aus Härte und Humor schätze ich sehr an ihm.

Teil 1 und 3 sind stark, dagegen sag ich nichts, aber Teil 2 ist für mich ein besonderes Meisterwerk. [emoji7] 



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pherim (26. Oktober 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> also die Aussage ist aber auch Schwachsinn, dafür müsste man aber sich auch mal die anderen Filme aus der Vita anschauen und nicht nur mal auf Wikipedia nachschauen oder mal wissen was ein Ausführender Produzent ist



Habe ich ja und er hat eben nur bei sechs Filmen Regie geführt (außer man zählt seine Kurzfilme aus Studienzeiten mit) und auch nicht bei viel mehr aktiv am Drehbuch mitgeschrieben, wenn auch einige Storys mehr beigetragen. Und das mit dem Erfinden (oder erfinden lassen, siehe etwa die Lucasfilm Computer Division, die die Grundlagen für heutige Computergrafik gelegt hat und aus der später Pixar hervorgegangen ist) und Einsetzen neuer Filmtechnologien ist eben sein eigentlicher Verdienst, und das hat ja auch mehr mit der Produzententätigkeit zu tun. Ich sage nicht, dass er nicht einen großen Einfluss auf viele großartige Filme hatte, im Gegenteil, ohne ihn wäre die Filmindustrie nicht was sie heute ist. Aber Regie führen und Drehbücher schreiben sind nicht seine größten Stärken.
Aber das ist eben genau der Punkt, auf den ich hinaus wollte: Viele kennen eben nur den "Regisseur" George Lucas,der die Star Wars-Prequels verbockt hat und seine eigentlichen Verdienste für die Filmindustrie sind deutlich weniger bekannt. Gleiches gilt auch für andere Bereiche der heutigen Medienlandschaft, einschließlich der Computerspielbranche. Natürlich hat der all das nicht selbst erfunden und gemacht, aber er hat es ermöglicht - nicht zuletzt dank des Erfolgs, der Star Wars war.

Mag sein, dass ich das in meinem ersten Beitrag nicht deutlich gemacht habe, aber "Schwachsinn" war er glaube ich nicht.

Edit: Tolle Signatur übrigens.


----------



## HanFred (27. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Teil 1 und 3 sind stark, dagegen sag ich nichts, aber Teil 2 ist für mich ein besonderes Meisterwerk. [emoji7]


Schlecht fand ich "Temple of Doom" keineswegs, aber auch für mich konnte er dem ersten und v.a. dem dritten Teil nicht ganz das Wasser reichen. Er hatte weniger Witz (weniger, d.h. nicht _keinen_!), was für mich eben immer ein integraler Bestandteil der Indyfilme war.
Am vierten Teil fand ich die Aliens, wie offensichtlich auch einige andere hier, nicht das Hauptproblem. Shia LaBeouf mochte ich noch nie, das mag eine Frage des Geschmacks sein. Der ganze Film war allerdings IMHO schlecht geschrieben, am allerschlimmsten fand ich den ganzen Dschungelpart, der zudem absolut lächerlich inszeniert war und in die Länge gezogen wirkte. Der Slapstickhumor war auch nicht meiner. Alles in Allem blieb bei mir nur sehr wenig hängen, was ich von der ursprünglichen Trilogie beileibe nicht behaupten kann.


----------

